# Ok Took Awhile But Its Done



## ffamily919 (Feb 15, 2009)

THANKS TO ALL THAT REPLIED TO MY EALIER MESSAGES ABOUT THE HITCH , I JUST INSTALLED THE SLING HITCH FROM SEARS AND MAN DOES IT WORK , NEXT ON MY PROJECT IS TO BUILD A LEVELING BLADE FOR THE REAR AND TO PURCHASE THE JOHNNY BUCKET , I'LL KEEP U GUYS POSTED


----------



## al b (Feb 6, 2009)

COOL. So what are you going to plant.


----------



## ffamily919 (Feb 15, 2009)

hahaha never really thought aboiut it , guess it will be on the HDL hunny do list lol , atleast i can tear up the yard some with it


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Definitely cool! :thumbsup: Have you tried it out yet?


----------



## ffamily919 (Feb 15, 2009)

ok tried it our and it worked like a charm , altho wife got upset alittle seeing me cut a nice trench in the front yard , lol thanks again guys for all yall's help


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

hahaha "this is cool" uh oh the army army WIFE! army army 

Better fix the lawn before she beats you with the broom!

Nice picture, its nice to see an old plow on a little tractor!

Ben


----------



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

Did you slip the wheels at all? Any weight to keep the back end down from bouncing around?


----------



## ffamily919 (Feb 15, 2009)

i havent slipped any with the tires , but ofcourse i ran shallow each time , if it does slip i may have to change the tread or maybe put some chains on , lucky for me the land i live on is sorta soft . i'll keep yall posted


----------

